
Taxonomic vandalism and the Raymond Hoser problem (2013) - blegh
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/tetrapod-zoology/taxonomic-vandalism-and-hoser/
======
jhbadger
As someone with a background in microbiology, it is really weird that
apparently with reptiles a self-published journal counts for taxonomic
priority. With microbes, there are only a few places where an accepted
taxonomic change can be published and so such "vandalism" isn't possible
there.

------
TheSnakeman
The problem is Wolfgang Wuser. Not Hoser. [http://www.smuggled.com/scientific-
fraud-wolfgang-wuster.htm](http://www.smuggled.com/scientific-fraud-wolfgang-
wuster.htm)

------
avs733
I'm really curious if Hoser is serious or trolling...at some level this is
just a profoundly interesting hack of the baking of oglrganisms. For all the
frustration he is creating, the system will be better afterwards...it just
won't be from the information he contributed but rather his actions and the
response they generate.

